
An Interview with John Gray: 'Human Progress Is a Lie' - saurabh
http://www.vice.com/en_se/read/john-gray-interview-atheism
======
washedup
Great interview. I always thought of Western politics as being hypocritical,
but it makes more sense to think of it as a state of delusion. The easiest way
to make tough decisions like "go to war" or "bomb that place" is to believe
it's the right thing to do.

